# Informationspflichten im Fernabsatz, speziell beim Handyabo



## dvill (5 August 2005)

Informationspflichten bei Verbraucherverträgen


> *§ 1 Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen *
> 
> (1) Der Unternehmer muss dem Verbraucher gemäß § 312c Abs. 1 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs folgende Informationen zur Verfügung stellen:
> 
> ...


Ich habe 2 Punkte hervorgehoben.

Punkt 3 heißt wohl, dass alle am Geschäft teilhabenden Unternehmen mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift genannt werden müssen. Das fängt beim Mobilfunker an und hört beim Contentlieferanten auf.

Die Forderung habe ich noch nicht erfüllt gesehen.

Teilweise bieten Webseiten ohne Impressum Leistungen mit Handyabrechnung an, wobei in den Handydialer-AGBs eine Straßenanschrift in Panama genannt ist.

Anderswo wird lapidar erklärt, der Kunde solle sich selbst den Verantwortlichen suchen gehen.

Da ist Nachbesserung zu wünschen.

Punkt 4 fordert eine exakte Produktbeschreibung und die Erläuterung, wie der Vertrag zustande kommt. Genau das verhindert das Missverständnis beim Verbraucher, den Bezahlvorgang überhaupt nicht als solchen wahrzunehmen.

Nach Gesetz sind die wichtigen Dinge gut geregelt. Die Praxis ist nur anders.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 August 2005)

§ 312e Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr


> (1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 
> 1. angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann,
> 
> ...


Beim Modemdialer konnte der Kunde wenigstens noch die AGBs speichern. Beim Handydialer kann er sich eine Hardcopy des Bildschirms machen, wenn er weiß, wie das geht. Ob diese Speicherungsmöglichkeit im Gesetz gemeint ist?

Ist schon einmal eine Bestellung einer Dienstleistung, die per Handyabo bezahlt werden soll, elektronisch bestätigt worden? Bestellungen über 300 Euro monatlich sind ja keine Kleinigkeiten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (13 August 2005)

Zur Zeit wird deutlich, dass die Verfügung 54 der ehemaligen RegTP einen Entwurfsfehler enthält (Heute in der Rückschau sichtbar, sicherlich zum Entwurfszeitpunkt nicht vorhersehbar).

Die Verfügung will Mindestanforderungen definieren, die Vertragsangebote erfüllen müssen, bei denen Online-Inhalte über Telefonrechungen zusätzlich mit abgerechnet werden sollen. Dies sollte technologieneutral erfolgen und ist in weiten Teilen auch so.

In einem Punkt beschränkt jedoch nun ein unnötiger Technologiebezug die Reichweite der Verfügung 54. Die Technik der Modemdialer war ein Anwählprozess vom Endgerät zum Angebot über das Telefon, bei den neuen Handydialern wählt der Anbieter das Endgerät an und stellt einen Zugangscode zu.

Die Gestaltung der Handydialer mit den kryptischen Angaben entspricht fast vollständig den Modemdialern, für die die Beschwerdeabteilung der ehemaligen RegTP klar feststellen konnte, dass Verbraucher oft den Zusammenhang mit einem Bezahlvorgang nicht begreifen.

Der beschränkende und unnötige Technologiebezug der Verfügung 54 sollte schnellstmöglich beseitigt werden. Es geht um Vertragsangebote, deren Annahme zu zusätzlichen Belastungen von Telefonrechnungen führt. Nach Entfernung des Technologiebezuges "Anwählprogramm" ist der Regulierungsumfang unmittelbar anwendbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (13 August 2005)

Zur Zielguppendefinition des Gewerbes stieß ich gerade auf ein älteres Posting. Die Klarheit der Vertragsinformationen müssen sich an dieser Zielgruppe ausrichten.


> Fakt ist nun mal: Kinder und Jugendliche waren, sind und bleiben ein wichtiges Kundensegement, schliesslich haben sie viel Taschengeld, keine notwendigen Ausgaben, *und vor allem die Macht ihre Eltern zahlen zu lassen. (Und ich weiss, wovon ich rede...  )*


Weil der Link heute nicht mehr geht, hänge ich ein Sicherung im Ausschnitt als Bild an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (13 August 2005)

*Re: Informationspflichten im Fernabsatz, speziell beim Handy*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Informationspflichten bei Verbraucherverträgen
> 
> Punkt 4 fordert eine exakte Produktbeschreibung und die Erläuterung, wie der Vertrag zustande kommt. Genau das verhindert das Missverständnis beim Verbraucher, den Bezahlvorgang überhaupt nicht als solchen wahrzunehmen.


Das Produkt wird doch beschrieben: "Forum", bei anderen heißt es bspw. "Tierheim" oder "Sendman". Man erhält also ein Forum bzw. ein Tierheim oder einen "Sendman".  :wall: 

Aber der Vertrag kommt ja ohnehin nicht zustande, wenn man die Forenbedingungen bspw. wegen





> Der User stimmt der Speicherung und uneingeschränkten Nutzung seiner auf Seiten und Foren der Univ*KG, Netbill*GmbH und *Pay* geschriebener Texte - auch zu Werbezwecken -unwiderruflich und ohne Einschränkungen ausdrücklich zu.


 *nicht* akzeptiert sondern "abbricht".

Daß der Betreiber dennoch glaubt, es wäre ein "Abo" bestellt worden, kann nur ein Irrtum sein. (Oder?)

Falk


----------



## News (13 August 2005)

Beim "Vorzeigeprojekt" von wap** Systems - dem Geschäftspartner von GN - frage ich mich auch, wo die Klarheit bleibt.
Das Projekt lovers**.** wurde schon mal in einem Thread erwähnt - die Details aber, glaube ich, nicht.
Es gibt dort verschiedene Preise, hier das Beispiel Wallpapers.
Erst heißt es zwei Mal hintereinander:


> JETZT GRATIS AUF DEIN HANDY!


...dann folgt:


> Diese Animation gratis auf's Handy*
> Gebe deine Telefonnumer ein: [...]


und schön klein darunter:


> Im Spar-Abo täglich eine Animation zu je 1,99 € inkl. Produktinfos


Fordert man die SMS an, so steht darin:


> Gute Wahl, du hast dir ein sexy Produkt ausgesucht!
> Nur noch schnell START an [ ] schicken (1,99/SMS) und wir schicken dir sofort was heisses auf dein Handy!


Anmerkungen: Betreiber ist wohl ein Partner von wap**, aber die Firma bewirbt das Projekt auf ihrer Homepage so, als sei es ihr eigenes - also kann man es ihr mehr oder weniger zurechnen.
Da es hier manchmal Probleme mit Attachments gibt - teils nur für eingeloggte Benutzer sichtbar - habe ich den Text aus dem Screenshot nochmals zitiert.
 Der Screenshot zeigt zusammengefügte Ausschnitte aus 3 Seiten, die aufeinander folgen.


----------



## dotshead (13 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkungen: Betreiber ist wohl ein Partner von wap**, aber die Firma bewirbt das Projekt auf ihrer Homepage so, als sei es ihr eigenes - also kann man es ihr mehr oder weniger zurechnen.



Lov***.tv /lava International AG ist von wap** übernommen worden. (Quelle webeline 06/2005)


----------



## dvill (14 August 2005)

In diese Reihe passen auch die Verhaltenvorgaben des Gewerbes, die sich an den Interessen der Anbieter orientieren. Umso auffälliger ist dann, wenn einzelne Anbieter selbst diese Vorgaben unterschreiten.

In vielen Verträgen der verschiedenen Anbieterebenen untereinander sowie bei der Nummernvergabe durch die Bundesnetzagentur werden diese Verhaltensnormen verbindlich einbezogen.


> *b. Besondere Vorgaben für die Werbung bei SMS-Abo-Diensten:*
> 
> aa. Bei Abo-Diensten gelten für die Werbung zunächst die unter III. 6.a. dargestellten allgemeinen Vorgaben.
> 
> ...





> *7. Weitere Informationspflichten des Anbieters bei SMS-Abo-Diensten- Inhalte der sog. Hand-Shake-SMS:*
> 
> a. Vor dem Abschluss von Abonnement-Verträgen ist der Kunde durch eine sog. Hand-Shake-SMS deutlich über die wesentlichen Vertragsbestandteile zu informieren, die er dann per SMS bestätigen muss. Erst durch diese kommt es zum Vertragsabschluss.
> 
> ...


Gemäß FST kommt ein Vertrag dadurch zustande, dass eine Hand-Shake-SMS, die alle wesentlichen Vertragsbestandteile enthält, durch den Kunden bestätigt wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2005)

Weder Wapme noch Global-Netcom sind dort Mitglied. 
Einzig Mainpean habe ich dort gefunden.
Warum sollten sich erstgenannte an Vorgaben irgendwelcher Vereine halten.

LG Holger


----------



## Counselor (14 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten sich erstgenannte an Vorgaben irgendwelcher Vereine halten.


Einige Gerichte haben die Vorgaben des FST e.V. bereits in der Vergangenheit zur Beurteilung der Lauterkeit der Werbung von Diensteanbietern herangezogen. Und sie werden in Prozessen um die Gebühren für Handydialer sicher herangezogen werden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 August 2005)

Dem entgegen kann man sich aber auch gut vorstellen, dass, falls man bei Entscheidungen die FST e.V. heranzieht, die teils unrühmliche Vergangenheit des Vereins um deren Glaubwürdigkeit zur Gegenprüfung ansteht. Nutzen und Zweck der FST lassen sich recht gut durch Rechtsvertreter der BNA bezeugen, die bekanntlich eine ganz eigene Meinung zur Zusammenarbeit um die Dialerei zum 15.08.2003 hatten.


----------

